# Bullseye Sights NEW "PRO SCOPE"



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

When will the scope be available with the other lenses?


----------



## Ooster (Jan 3, 2003)

Talked to them this morning and just waiting to see how long it was going to take to get me one.

Saw the prototype. NICE.


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

*NEw Pro Scope*

The new Pro Scope in its current form is intended to offer a high quality scope for an entry level price. Our MaXXis lens which is a polycarbonate aspheric which has been optically centered and drilled for fiber optics is offered at $79.95 for a limited time. This lens comes with a extremely high quality anti-glare coatings for good light transmission in all shooting conditions.

A meniscus Pro lens will be available later in the year. While we have had huge demand for this size scope with a Truespot lens, we can on a "special order" basis accomodate requests, however full production is expected later in the year. This unit will be offered at $129.95 with free shipping.

http://www.bossproshops.com


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

I thought the Bulls Eye's Target Scope already had a 1-3/8" field of view? Is the difference with this Pro Scope that the level has been moved up into the scope housing more?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Black Frog, The Target actually has about 1 9/16 Field of View.. You can take the Pro and put the housing INSIDE the Target millenium and still have about 1/32" to spare.. Hope this helps....Pro1


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Cool!!!*

That will really help shooters with shorter draws, lighter pulls and slower arrow speeds having clearance problems. 
Thanks for designing something for those persons that want an expended sight bar and couldn't have it before.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Clyde sent me one of these scopes with the Truespot lens in it. What an awesome scope. It's smaller which is great for when you have to shoot longer distances and need a smaller scope, plus the level is closer to the center lens so you can level and aim with less eye movement.

I'll post some photos a little later..
_____________________

Ooster...why don't you just give me your credit card number and I will just order stuff for you that I like, so to save time...LOL


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Just thought I would let you know.. I just was looking at this thread and grabbed the Pro Scope and the pictures I posted are ACTUAL SIZE so that should help....Didn't know that I thought I had reduced them when I took them to Photoshop but I didn't...Pro1


----------



## bowjob (Mar 11, 2003)

*Pro1*

Sweet.
What resolution is your monitor set at so I can get a relative size comparison? 800x600?

Thanx!

bowjob


----------



## Xringer (May 2, 2003)

*Powers of new scope?*

Will this new scope come in Zero Power also.
Many of our customers ask for that.Looks good.


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

Xringer-

A zero lens could be special ordered but only in the MaXXis lens.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Yes Bowjob,,, 800X600...Pro1


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Bowjob. Also using a 17" Monitor.. so that will throw you off some.. Wasn't thinking when I posted above that it may not work for everyone.. If you measure on your screen and it matches the measurements that I posted above THEN it is actual size..ha,ha... Oh well somedays I am just too tired to post but I do it anyway...DUH!!!!...Pro1


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Here's another view...hot off the photo bench. One sweet scope and a great price.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

I just measured my B.E. Target and it has a 1-3/8" field of view for the inner lens retainer, which is the inner-most diameter of that scope housing.

If this new scope can fit inside of the Target scope, how can that be 1-3/8" field of view as well?


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

Black Frog,

The Millennium Scopes were designed to meet specific field of view sizes. The field of view is 1.14" of the New Pro Scope. 

Bullseye Sights


http://www.bossproshops.com


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info. 

For those that are trying to get that "perfect fit" of the scope FOV and peep sight opening, this information is key.

Does this new scope have the screw-in lens retainer like the Millenium housings?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Black Frog.. No it uses a double o-ring retention system that works great...

Everyone I am sorry about the ID (Field of view) of the scope that I posted... Been a LONG couple of weeks.. I THOUGHT I posted 1 3/16" Field of view OR even more presise 1.14 like Bullseye posted.... Sorry for the big mistake...Anyway to the inner edge of the orings that is the measurement... The OD is correct.. Sorry for the confusion.. Sometimes even when I proof read before I post I should have someone ELSE do it..LOL...Man what a couple of weeks..... Anyway SORRY ...Pro1


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*O-rings??*

Hey Pat what keeps the O-rings in place?? Ken


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Ken.. Grooves in the housing.. The O-rings DON'T move once they are in place....Pro1


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Level?*

I think the level is way to big, and will have adverse effects being so close to the center.

my 2 cents


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

damnyankee-

I'd have to disagree with you. The main reason I'm selling most of my other scopes is the very fact that the level is TOO LOW in the housing and forced me to use a peep size larger than I wanted. 

This was my only complaint with B.E. housings in the past is that I wished the level was up in the housing more toward center.

Bulls Eye-

Are there any plans to make this smaller scope with the screw-in lens retaining system like the Millenium housings?


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

No immediate plans. But, that doesn't rule anything out!

Have a Safe Holiday Weekend everyone.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

*O-ring retension*

Gee Whiz...how did they _ever_ think of an o-ring retension mechanism?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*No one said they invented it*

BUT actually it is rather easy...You see you first put in one O-ring and then the lens, and then the OTHER O-ring...ANYONE can do it... WOW!!!!Cool huh!!! ....Pro1


----------



## xXx (Apr 14, 2003)

Eberbachl

Titan did not nor were not the first scope manufacturers to use the O ring to hold the lenses in place, check out Merlin, they've been using them for years, also SureLoc on one of theirs. But I guess being on the wrong side of the planet it takes for ever for you to keep upto date with inovations   

TrueSpot sure looks good, I think i'll have to check them out very soon.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

> Eberbachl
> 
> Titan did not nor were not the first scope manufacturers to use the O ring to hold the lenses in place, check out Merlin, they've been using them for years, also SureLoc on one of theirs. But I guess being on the wrong side of the planet it takes for ever for you to keep upto date with inovations


...sorry - I forgot that the Earth is flat, and that America is the centre of the universe..... 

....and BTW - who said anything about Titan?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

That's right, the Titan only requires one O ring.


----------



## Gareth Crowther (Jun 1, 2002)

Well after looking at the pics and the price I think I'll stick with my Titan scope


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

As to the "o"ring locking system in the new Pro Scope, the two o-ring system is designed to accept a variety of lenses. Unlike some other scopes that only uses a plastic lens, the Bullseye Pro Scope will have available an aspherical polycarbonate, ultra high quality meniscus glass lens, and the glass Truespot. When using glass lenses the double o-ring system allow for a cushioning effect with glass. 
In twelve years of building scopes, German crowned glass is the very best for scope optics.

We will see all of you 3-D shooters at Snowshoe! Stop by.

http://www.bossproshops.com


----------

